# Treating concrete block



## Scotsman (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry if this was covered before, I searched but couldn't find the info I wanted.
For those that made raised beds out of concrete block; what did you use to seal the blocks so they don't leech stuff into the soil? Something like Dam tite or Redgard, or are they toxic?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Stuff? Like what "stuffs?"


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 24, 2013)

I read an article that spoke of heavy metals and other undesirable chemicals that can be leeched out with the water. Thus my question about sealing the water from the block. Or is it even a big enough issue to worry about?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Scotsman said:


> I read an article that spoke of heavy metals and other undesirable chemicals that can be leeched out with the water. Thus my question about sealing the water from the block. Or is it even a big enough issue to worry about?


Never heard of it being a problem, doesn't mean it isn't though. All the products that i know of for sealing blocks are pretty bad for you. I wouldn't treat them.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Never heard of blocks leaching bad stuff. Heck, I plant my herbs right in the blocks.

I'd just leave the blocks alone because as RedBeard noted, the stuff to treat it may be worse than the block itself.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no experience with sealing blocks for a garden, but quite a few years ago we had a weathered concrete bird bath that we looking into sealing (and restoring). After a bit of internet research we ended up using linseed oil and mineral spirits. I cannot remember the exact recipe but perhaps that will give you some internet search terms.

ETA: Found one.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Scotsman said:


> I read an article that spoke of heavy metals and other undesirable chemicals that can be leeched out with the water. Thus my question about sealing the water from the block. Or is it even a big enough issue to worry about?


Well, since BIG AG contaminates every seed and plant BEFORE I get the planting done, seems wasteful worrying about leaching blocks in my raised bed.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Some items do leach bad stuff but it is the quantity that you should be concerned about. Most of the time someone finds out a certain material leaches stuff and OMG the sky is falling and the world will end.

What they forgot to tell you is that it would take 100 years to leach enough you kill you but it will run out of the stuff in 2.


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool beans. 
Thank you folks for all the posts information.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Scotsman said:


> Cool beans.
> Thank you folks for all the posts information.


We use concrete blocks fro garden and border GH. No problem here so far that we know of.



Sentry18 said:


> I have no experience with sealing blocks for a garden, but quite a few years ago we had a weathered concrete bird bath that we looking into sealing (and restoring). After a bit of internet research we ended up using linseed oil and mineral spirits. I cannot remember the exact recipe but perhaps that will give you some internet search terms.
> 
> ETA: Found one.


Thanks I didn't know linseed oil and mineral oil was good to seal concrete.
I know we used turpentine and linseed oil on wood walls.
Just never put these two together in a plastic bucket, almost burned down the house. Bucket caught on fire. Have to use metal or glass.


----------

